# Portfolio critique?



## DavidVote (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi everyone, I think I want to make the jump from a hobbiest/amateur photographer to a more of an enthusiast photographer. Up until now, I've been using my flickr page as my portfolio but I realized that it is not very good for a portfolio site. 

I'm taking a class on web design at my school so I decided I would just build this site for me and for the class- two birds with one stone type thing.

It's still a WIP site but I would really like some critiques and advice.

* Does it work on your browser?
          - If it does, is it glitchy on your browser?
          - Does the mobile/small screen layout work with your browser / device? 
* Do you have any layout suggestions? The site feels pretty empty right now.
* How would I optimize the site for search engines?
* Is the general design direction the site is headed okay?

* Are the photos I have on there good photos that I should use to present my work?

* And if you have any other suggestions, feel free to tell me. I appreciate ALL suggestions and critiques.

Thanks

The site is here: 

David Vote Photography


----------



## sscarmack (Apr 6, 2015)

Macbook pro, 15"

Fits perfect. Not glitchy at all.

Best of luck.


----------



## Designer (Apr 6, 2015)

The movement of the slides is "jittery" near the end of the move.

I don't like how the back arrow drops me out of the gallery that I was in.  

I recommend that you don't try to fill up the galleries with just anything.  Better to leave it somewhat sparse than display anything that is not your best.

Your photography looks good in my quick look.


----------



## DavidVote (Apr 6, 2015)

Designer said:


> The movement of the slides is "jittery" near the end of the move.
> 
> I don't like how the back arrow drops me out of the gallery that I was in.
> 
> ...



"_I don't like how the back arrow drops me out of the gallery that I was in._"

Could you tell me more about this? I couldn't replicate this on my current configuration.


----------



## DavidVote (Apr 6, 2015)

Designer said:


> I click on one of your galleries.
> 
> Then I click on one photograph that I wish to see larger.
> 
> When I wish to return to the full gallery display, the only thing I see to use is the back button, but that takes me out of the gallery and back to the home page.



Hmm, what browser and os are you using? I'm really stumped on why you are seeing a back button at all.


----------



## dennybeall (Apr 6, 2015)

Certainly a very distinctive style. Very artistic.
Not my cup of tea. I find most of the pictures dark but I can see some interesting ideas.


----------



## DavidVote (Apr 6, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> Certainly a very distinctive style. Very artistic.
> Not my cup of tea. I find most of the pictures dark but I can see some interesting ideas.



Thanks

I'm mostly looking for more critiques, feedback and opinions on the entire site as a whole in this thread however.

But yes, my images are pretty dark :/


----------



## AceCo55 (Apr 7, 2015)

I would differentiate the sub-categories on your menu more.
It looks like an alignment error because the shift to the right is not very much.
Also your "Blog" subcategories and sub-sub categories are smaller than your "Gallery" sub categories - maybe make them consistent?


----------



## Designer (Apr 7, 2015)

DavidVote said:


> I'm mostly looking for more critiques, feedback and opinions on the entire site as a whole in this thread however.


Even for somebody to write only a quick one-sentence "critique" on each photograph is asking quite a lot.

Pick one, start a thread, ask for critique, read responses.  Also, read the threads on how to post for critique.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2015)

Pretty much every portrait is in need of fill light and/or under-exposed.


----------



## DavidVote (Apr 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Pretty much every portrait is in need of fill light and/or under-exposed.



I feel like the mood/atmosphere that I so carefully crafted in each image would be destroyed if I brighten them up.

They are not underexposed at the time they are captured.

I mean, I took a look at your photos and we don't have the same objectives in photography.


----------



## Designer (Apr 7, 2015)

DavidVote said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every portrait is in need of fill light and/or under-exposed.
> ...


Oh, o.k., you know what you want, so why do you bother asking for critique?  

Everything is perfect.  Carry on.


----------



## DavidVote (Apr 7, 2015)

Designer said:


> The movement of the slides is "jittery" near the end of the move.
> 
> I don't like how the back arrow drops me out of the gallery that I was in.
> 
> ...





DavidVote said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I click on one of your galleries.
> ...



I've had this "bug"/"glitch" you mentioned in the back of my head all night. I think I just figured out what you meant. Are you talking about the backspace button on the keyboard? On windows, it takes you back to the previous page when clicked.


----------



## DavidVote (Apr 7, 2015)

Designer said:


> DavidVote said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...





> * Does it work on your browser?
> - If it does, is it glitchy on your browser?
> - Does the mobile/small screen layout work with your browser / device?
> * Do you have any layout suggestions? The site feels pretty empty right now.
> ...



Sometimes, I feel like people just skim though posts


----------



## waday (Apr 7, 2015)

Per your request, a few comments that I hope are helpful.

While the mood of the images works for some, some are just too dark. Although, I do like that they are similarly processed for consistency.
The website states nothing of your intention to go into professional photography. It's currently designed as a portfolio-type of website, just showing your images. If you want people to contact you for work, make it known, including pricing, contact information, etc.
That said, your contact page needs information. IMO, I'd remove the link altogether until you get the page up.
There doesn't seem to be good distinction between the images in the galleries/categories. Also, IMO, I would either merge the "Everything Else" subgallery into another subgallery or rename it. To me, this category says: "Here are all of the leftovers that I didn't know how to classify."
I personally dislike that the images are shuffled when the page is refreshed.
I personally dislike the layout of the images. It seems too cluttered to me.
The blog needs a little more content (and more posts). Also, titles for the blog would be helpful.
The Instagram link does not work.
The "page generation time" at the bottom left of the page is quite distracting.
Good luck!


----------



## waday (Apr 7, 2015)

DavidVote said:


> Sometimes, I feel like people just skim though posts



Hi, before asking for help and then getting upset when people give feedback, look back to your OP:



DavidVote said:


> * Are the photos I have on there good photos that I should use to present my work?
> 
> * And if you have any other suggestions, feel free to tell me. I appreciate ALL suggestions and critiques.


----------



## DavidVote (Apr 7, 2015)

waday said:


> DavidVote said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes, I feel like people just skim though posts
> ...



I'm terribly sorry, those were worded terribly. I wanted to ask if those were _good _photos objectively to show what I do and take, not necessarily good photos photo wise.


----------



## Designer (Apr 7, 2015)

DavidVote said:


> I've had this "bug"/"glitch" you mentioned in the back of my head all night. I think I just figured out what you meant. Are you talking about the backspace button on the keyboard? On windows, it takes you back to the previous page when clicked.


No, the back button on my own browser.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2015)

DavidVote said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > DavidVote said:
> ...


 My apologies for not taking the time to address every point in your post; as difficult as it may be to believe, I do have a least a bit of a life, and, unfortunately, do not have the time necessary for responses such as "How would I optimize the site for search engines?" as this could easily run into hundreds of pages, and would require an in-depth analysis of your 'sites code.

With respect to my comment on your images (which, I understood was something you wanted), I agree that we have very different viewpoints on what is 'good' and there's nothing wrong with that.  Being a bit "old school" in my training and thinking, I believe that the eyes really are the window to the soul, and a portait where the eyes are represented by two dark spots on the face is less than an ideal portrait.  Since you state that these are correctly exposed and how you envisioned them, there's precious little point in asking for critique.


----------



## DavidVote (Apr 7, 2015)

waday said:


> Per your request, a few comments that I hope are helpful.
> 
> While the mood of the images works for some, some are just too dark. Although, I do like that they are similarly processed for consistency.
> The website states nothing of your intention to go into professional photography. It's currently designed as a portfolio-type of website, just showing your images. If you want people to contact you for work, make it known, including pricing, contact information, etc.
> ...



Hey Waday, thanks for your feedback! As of right now, the site is still a WIP and I just want to get some opinions on the general direction the site is headed.

1) While the mood of the images works for some, some are just too dark. Although, I do like that they are similarly processed for consistency.
I think I cleared things up a bit on my last quote.
2)  The website states nothing of your intention to go into professional photography. It's currently designed as a portfolio-type of website, just showing your images. If you want people to contact you for work, make it known, including pricing, contact information, etc.
Yes, it is designed as a portfolio type site. I want people to contact me for collaborations, not work. I don't plan on charging money for this. But I will add contact information into my contacts and about page.
3) That said, your contact page needs information. IMO, I'd remove the link altogether until you get the page up.
True true.
4) There doesn't seem to be good distinction between the images in the galleries/categories. Also, IMO, I would either merge the "Everything Else" subgallery into another subgallery or rename it. To me, this category says: "Here are all of the leftovers that I didn't know how to classify."
Hmm, do you have any suggestions for renaming it? I agree, "Everything Else" does seem a bit, well, generic, and unthoughtful.
5) I personally dislike that the images are shuffled when the page is refreshed.
I'm debating whether or not I should keep it that way to be honest. Now I have ONE opinion on the shuffling of images. It'll be great to get more so I can get a more general consensus.
6) I personally dislike the layout of the images. It seems too cluttered to me.
If you have any suggestions on how to layout 10+ images and not have them crop too much, feel free to let me know. *It needs to fit all browser/screen sizes *It needs to be fluid *It needs to be not crop too much on any screen sizes, whether it be a huge 4k monitor or something as small as an iPhone screen. I personally don't like it as much either, but its the only solution I could come up with.


7) The blog needs a little more content (and more posts). Also, titles for the blog would be helpful.
8) The Instagram link does not work.
9) The "page generation time" at the bottom left of the page is quite distracting.
The site is still being worked on. Yes the blog needs more content, what is up there right now is making sure the backend code is working or not. I'm not sure if I should have a link to my instagram account or not. Page generation time is just there for now to measure server load on each request.

Thanks for the critique!

BTW, do you think the index page is a bit... horrible? It doesn't really scale right..


----------



## DavidVote (Apr 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> DavidVote said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



No no, my apologies. Looking back, it was a bit too much to ask. I'm sorry, and I hope that we do not come out of this with precedent in regards to each other. I want you to know, I still greatly appreciate your feedback.


----------



## waday (Apr 7, 2015)

Your comments in black, mine in red below. 

1) I think I cleared things up a bit on my last quote.
Sorry, but I tend to agree with most on here. That may be your style, but from an independent perspective, that you've heard multiple times, they seem a bit dark to the casual observer not familiar with your style.

2) Yes, it is designed as a portfolio type site. I want people to contact me for collaborations, not work. I don't plan on charging money for this. But I will add contact information into my contacts and about page.
Understood, but that is not conveyed. Maybe you should have an artist's statement or something similar so that viewers of your website know to contact you for collaboration.

4) Hmm, do you have any suggestions for renaming it? I agree, "Everything Else" does seem a bit, well, generic, and unthoughtful.
That's for you to decide. Only you can figure out what you want to convey to the public with your images and portfolio.

6) If you have any suggestions on how to layout 10+ images and not have them crop too much, feel free to let me know. *It needs to fit all browser/screen sizes *It needs to be fluid *It needs to be not crop too much on any screen sizes, whether it be a huge 4k monitor or something as small as an iPhone screen. I personally don't like it as much either, but its the only solution I could come up with.
The design is up to you. Take a look at other sites, and figure out what you like and don't like. Design around what you like.

7), 8), 9) The site is still being worked on. Yes the blog needs more content, what is up there right now is making sure the backend code is working or not. I'm not sure if I should have a link to my instagram account or not. Page generation time is just there for now to measure server load on each request.
If you're not sure on your Instagram account, then remove the link until you're sure. Same with all of your trial pages. If the pages are under construction, then I'd remove them from the public's eye until they are finished.

BTW, do you think the index page is a bit... horrible? It doesn't really scale right..
The index page is currently using it as you want to, but it's a tad boring, TBH.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 8, 2015)

Others have made good comments on the content of your portfolio.

The one thing I have to add is pleeeaaassseee reconsider the auto-play slideshow on your homepage if it's possible to change that. It does look nice, but as a user, if I'm looking at a photo on your homepage showcase, it's somewhat jarring when it changes without input.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mkoop (Apr 8, 2015)

Two items to add:
1) I'm personally not a fan of sub categories being tab indented under Gallery.  Same with Social.  Why is Gallery a link and social is not clickable, I'd make non clickable items in that frame a different color and restructure the organization of it.
2) What is the organizational intent, you have some of the same photographs in your gallery as your selected works.  I found it a bit strange that your selected works had as many photographs as your gallery.  I would expect selected works to highlight a few examples of different techniques, but maybe I misinterpret the organization meaning.


----------



## DavidVote (Apr 8, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Others have made good comments on the content of your portfolio.
> 
> The one thing I have to add is pleeeaaassseee reconsider the auto-play slideshow on your homepage if it's possible to change that. It does look nice, but as a user, if I'm looking at a photo on your homepage showcase, it's somewhat jarring when it changes without input.
> 
> I hope this helps.



I'm thinking about removing it all together. I don't really like it myself.


----------



## DavidVote (Apr 8, 2015)

mkoop said:


> Two items to add:
> 1) I'm personally not a fan of sub categories being tab indented under Gallery.  Same with Social.  Why is Gallery a link and social is not clickable, I'd make non clickable items in that frame a different color and restructure the organization of it.
> 2) What is the organizational intent, you have some of the same photographs in your gallery as your selected works.  I found it a bit strange that your selected works had as many photographs as your gallery.  I would expect selected works to highlight a few examples of different techniques, but maybe I misinterpret the organization meaning.



Yeah, I suppose it is confusing! Gallery and selected works are the same links, thats why you are seeing the same images. But I totally get why it could confuse people. Thanks!


----------

